#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  verschil tussen een fresnell en pc spot ??

## John b

Kan iemand mij het verschil tussen een fresnell en een pc spot uitleggen ?

----------


## Techieguy

De lens....


Een fresnel heeft over het algemeen een grotere spreiding dan een PC en een minder ronde/duidelijke vlek...

Veel goedkope fresnel lenzen hebben de irritante neiging om bij maximale spreiding een donkere vlek in het midden te krijgen...

Waarom wil je het weten? Wil je theaterspots aanschaffen?

----------


## Floor

Dit is wat ik er van weet:
Het verschil zit 'm in de lens.
De fresnell-spot bevat een dunnere lens, waarbij naar het midden van de lens steeds meer glas wordt weggelaten(aangezien het daar toch "nix" doet), maar de lensbolling wel wordt doorgezet. Hierdoor wordt de lens dunner, lichter en goedkoper. Je herket deze lens aan het geribbelde oppervlak, dat ontstaat doordat het oppervlak van de lens dus steeds een stukje "terugspringt" om vervolgens met de juiste kromming weer door te gaan. Deze lenzen kom je tevens tegen in het oppervlak van een overhead-projector en worden voor toneellampen tevens vaak voorzien van een "frostlaag" waardoor de bundel wat duffuser wordt.
Bij de PC-spot wordt de "truc" van meneer Fresnell niet toegepast (het frosteffect soms wel) en hierdoor heeft deze stot een wat scherpere rand (minder diffuus).
De PC-spot is geen projectiespot (zoals een profielspot) maar lijkt er (qua effect) iest meer op.
Beide soorten spots zijn over het algemeen voorzien van een systeem om de lamp (met spiegel erachter) t.o.v. de lens te verschuiven, om zo een grotere of kleinere bundel te creëren.
Ik gebruik zelf graag beiden soorten door elkaar, de PC-spot is echter iets "netter" aan de randen van het toneel en op andere plaatsen waar je de bundel precies moet kunnen afstellen.
Wie meer weet......graag!

M.V.G. Floor

----------


## Juce

Ga eens op deze site kijken, en dan onder spots.
Lijkt kinderachtige site, maar de basis is er goed in uitgelegd.

http://dvtg.hku.nl/licht/

Juce

----------


## Techieguy

Dat is toch alles wat je wil weten over het verschil? Nja misschien nog lichtopbrengst ofzo..

----------


## John b

> citaat:Waarom wil je het weten? Wil je theaterspots aanschaffen?



Als ik ze op de PA-beurs voor een klein prijsje tegen komt.

Heb pas voor het lokale toneelclubje het licht gedaan met parren, dit zag er niet uit, heb er toen maar een paar bouwlampen bij gehangen, het zag er toen nog niet echt uit. maarja ik had niet anders.
Ik doe normaal drive in shows.

John.

----------


## ludwig

Techyguy, niet fresnels hebben een donkere vlek, maar pc-s en dan nog de pebble versie ( wat frost wordt genoemd). Buiten de scherpe rand zijn er nog verschillen. Een pc lens kan afbeeldend werken, een fresnel lens niet. Het weggelaten materiaal, dat klopt, is om een kort brandpunt te krijgen zonder een zware dikke lens over te houden. Die ribbetjes, zijn eigenlijk prisma's. De lichtvlek van een pc en een fresnel zijn helemaal anders. Een fresnel loopt altijd heel zacht uit. Bij spot ( smalle bundel ) krijg je een heel hoge intensiteit in het midden. Bij flood ( brede bundel ) een heel homogeen licht. Bij een pc regel je een gelijke bundel van smal met hoge intensiteit tot breed met lage intensiteit. De frost heet eigenlijk pebble en dient om de randen zachter te maken en te voorkomen dat je het filament van de lamp afbeeldt. Voor toneel is de fresnel op het podium handig,dus voor tegenlicht of dichtbij zijlicht vanwege de grotere hoek en de zachte rand, je kan gemakkelijk een egaal beeld maken. De pc in de FOH positie wegens meestal verder weg, dus kleinere hoek en minder strooilicht.

----------


## Techieguy

Haha... ook fresnels! Ik stoor me er telkens weer aan als ik het front ga stellen bij ons op school, en geloof me ik weet zeker dat dat fresnels zijn :Smile: 

Kan ook zijn dat dat gewoon echt gare lenzen zijn, maar ik heb t wel vaker gezien.. ook bij moving heads...

----------


## Floor

Ludwig: deze opmerking valt een beetje in de categorie: "theoretisch geneuzel" en heeft verder ook niet zoveel met de topic te maken.....maar de "ribbeltjes" in de fresnell-lens zijn geen prisma's hoor! Verder heb je helemaal gelijk!
En techie: Ook wij hebben op school fresnell's in het front, dat kan ook best! Als ze maar niet te ver naar achter hangen (zodat je niet in het "gevarengebied" waar Ludwig het ook al over had terecht komt), dan geven ze een heel mooi diffus en egaal licht zonder scherpe schaduwen!

M.V.G.
Floor

----------


## Floor

Hmmmm, heb even bij die link gekeken, die vermeld staat....maar dat is dus echt geen fresnellens die daar staat hoor....met die leuke driehoekjes als doorsnede (wellicht dat luwdig om deze reden aan een prisma dacht?). De bedoeling is dus echt dat de "lensvorm" behouden blijft, maar dat het oppervlak van de lens wel steeds terugspringt (zaagvorm). Ik zoek nog wel even naar een plaatje of een link

M.V.G. Floor

----------


## ludwig

Oeie, dan heb ik al die lenzen verkeerd ontworpen ? Geen geneuzel, just straight as is. Je moet weten dat bijna alle Fresnellenzen in de wereld van één en dezelfde fabrikant komen. Als je een donkere vlek ziet in het midden, bij een fresnelspot, dan ligt dat aan andere zaken, niet de lens. Dat is ook de reden waarom je het inderdaad bij moving heads, ik zal trouwens in het vervolg mijn term gebruiken, die is wapperlampen, al te vaak zo ziet. Verder heeft het ook nog iets met waarneming te maken , het oog van de mens is helaas ook niet perfect.... Je kan ze natuurlijk FOH gebruiken, als inderdaad de afstand niet al te groot is.
Verder mag nog wel vermeld denk ik dat het rendement, ( deel van de hoeveelheid licht die de lamp produceert dat uiteindelijk op je podium terecht komt ), bij een fresnelspot ongeveer 30 % meer is dan een pc met dezelfde lensdiameter.

----------


## ludwig

Trouwens, waarom denk je dat ze in TV en film fresnels gebruiken ?

----------


## Floor

Ohhh, Ludwig, ik heb inderdaad voor m'n beurt gepraat! <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> sorry!
Maar wat ik bedoelde, kun je zien op http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ellens.html#c1 (voor de geiteresserden)
Dat met die prisma's is te zien op http://www.howstuffworks.com/framed....c/freslens.htm

----------


## ludwig

Je bent sympathiek, dus no blame. Je doet tenminste al de moeite om uit te vinden waarover het gaat. Maar pas op, in geometrische optica voor podium zitten vele angels die zelfs ( oh me myself) niet goed in theorie kunnen vatten. Nu ik hoop dat de mens die dit gesprekje is begonnen nu in opperste verwarring verkeert, dan zal hij goed nadenken alvorens iets te beslissen... De beide zijn dus bruikbaar, elk met hun voor- en nadelen. Voor een kleine huurinstallatie is de pc ( pebble ) het meest universeel bruikbaar. Daar kunnen we het waarschijnlijk alvast over eens zijn...

----------


## Floor

Zeker! Helemaal mee eens.
I rest my case.

M.V.G.
Floor

----------


## ludwig

Enne, bedankt voor de linkjes, is beter materiaal om in de lichtcursus te gebruiken dan mijn afbeeldingen uit Physics. Misschien moet ik toch eens wat theorie publiceren op de site. Gekoppeld aan wat er dan in de praktische wereld gebeurt...

----------


## John b

Nou, ik zal wel zien wat er aangeboden word. ik denk dat als ik de keuze heb dat ik het beste voor een pebble kan gaan.
Is een pebble aan de buitenkant te herkennen?

Tweede keuze is de fresnell. 

Want bij tijdelijke lichtinstalatie's hangen de spots meestal dicht bij het podium.

En hoe zit het met kleurenfilters ? welke kleurnummers worden er gebruikt voor kleurcorrectie's ?



John.

----------


## ludwig

Pebble is het meest aangewezen. Je herkent de lens door zijn gladde bolle voorzijde, achterzijde ( platte kant )  is gespikkeld. Wat bedoel je met correctie ?

----------


## John b

Ik bedoel, je ziet dat ze er wel eens lichtblauw gebruiken om het licht wat witter te laten worden, en er zal ook wel eens wat gebruikt worden om het omgekeerde te bereiken.

----------


## ludwig

In theater, dus: om de mensen er niet al te ziek te laten uit zien : gold tint ( lee 151 of 152 ) Om ze er heel erg ziek te laten uitzien of onder maanlicht : steel blue ( lee 117) voor zacht daglicht tot bijna blauwe hemel : van 203 tot 200 lee. Dat zijn de daglichtcorrecties.
Dit zijn de eeuwige klassiekers. De kunst is de mix van de verschillende tinten op de juist manier te mixen, tussen front en tegen, of om het even wat je artistieke neigingen willen doen.

----------


## John b

Bedankt voor de info Ludwig,
Weet voorlopig genoeg over dit onderwerp. 

John.

----------


## ludwig

Graag gedaan.

----------

